# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectie problemen na afbinden van penis

## fireman

Hey 

Ik ben al jaren entertainer danser en steltlopen enz maar onlangs vroegen ze mij om te strippen eerst wou ik het niet en uiteindelijk heb ik het toch gedaan met slechte gevolgen. namelijk dat strippers hun penis afbinden in erectie toestand voor een grotere te hebben kwa zicht . nu heb ik dat ook gedaan maar had het veel te strak gedaan zoeen 30min lang tot na mijn show. het heeft zeker nog eens 10 min geduurd eer ik de rubber waarmee hij was afgebonden eraf had .
Gevolg nadien voelde hij koud en was hij blauw ik voelde totaal niks meer.
3dagen lang steeds probeerde ik met mijn vriendin maar het lukte niet geen erectie en geen gevoel in de huid rond mijn penis. nu een maand later heb ik terug een gevoel in de huid maar niet echt zoals voorheen ook heb ik soms het probleem dat ik haar kus dan heb ik direct een erectie maar zodra ik haar oraal bevredig is die erectie weg en heeft het even tijd nodig om terug te komen.
dan tijdens de sex moet ik echt concentreren om klaar te komen.
ik ben bang dat ik het heb verkloot door mijn stommiteit vandaar ik voordien een super sexleven had met name dat hij na het klaarkomen in erectie bleef en ik kon doorgaan zonder problemen. 

Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee gaat het nog beteren na verloop van tijd?
ik heb angst om naar de arts te gaan 

alvast bedankt

----------

